# Import DRO experiance



## wlane (Jan 20, 2013)

Greetings. New to this forum. I need a DRO for Sharp First Mill.  There is a tremendious ammout of info on the major professioal brands. What i am seeking is info from long term users of the various lower cost imports from China Singapore Korea India etc. What i have found so far is owners who have graet things to say about them but have only owned then for a few weeks or months.

Thanks Will


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 20, 2013)

There are quite a few to choose from. Personally, I recommend DRO Pro and Shooting Star. I have had excellent results and great customer service from both.

Randy


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 15, 2013)

I had the cheap Chinese scales on my RF-31 mill/drill for years and found them to be nigh on to worthless. I would suggest avoiding them like the plague.

Every time I fired up the mill either the battery was dead, or the cables were oxidized, or the scales were just plain dead.

I tore it off and installed the DRO PRO system with magnetic scales.

What a difference! It's like a new machine! And it works as well or better than teh Accurite DRO on my mill at work.

I just bought a Bridgeport and will be buying another DRO PRO's magnetic scales system for it.


----------



## jmarkwolf (Feb 15, 2013)

PaulT said:


> Which DRO PRO unit did you get for the RF-31 ?
> 2 or 3 axis ?
> 
> Sorry for the hijack.



It wasn't a full kit. I bought the scales independantly from Little Machine Shop IIRC, and the inexpensive 3-axis DRO head from Wholesale Tool.

The DRO head was fine, it was the scales that were problematic.


----------



## wlane (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## trumpy81 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have two DRO's, both Meister. One has been fitted to my lathe for over 18 months now and I can say it is a very nice unit with lots of features. It has performed flawlessly and has proper glass scales just like the professional brands. The DRO on the lathe is the ARC2 model and fits well on my lathe. I am currently refitting the X-Axis scale though. It has been a bit of a hindrance with the tailstock on my Steelmaster SM1022A 10x22 lathe so it's now going to be mounted underneath the carriage.

I have just acquired a new milling machine too, a Titan Machinery TM45FG and I am in the process of fitting a Meister BOLTS3 DRO to it. I suspect that the mill DRO will be every bit as good as the lathe DRO and it has similar features and the same familiar (to me) button layout.

I have a few pics of the mill DRO install on my website if you'd like to take a look.
http://www.trumpy.net

Cheers.


----------



## Bartonius (Feb 19, 2013)

I Just Recently Bought and Installed a set up (Actually the same One from the Adam Savage Video) that I picked up from TPAC Tools, Located Stateside in Chicago.  

http://www.tpactools.com/2-Axis-DRO-MILL-PACKAGE-LINEAR-GLASS-SCALES-NEW-DIGITAL-READOUT-_p_21.html

The Guy there actually Called me to make sure everything I ordered was right, I also installed the Quill Scale they have on the site as well.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I did this for my Gear Head Wholesale Tool ZX40 (Round Column RF 45 Clone)
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am quite pleased, the bolt pattern feature is quite nice, shipped fast Great Price.


----------



## Craftsman1946 (Feb 20, 2013)

Greetings,

I also have had excellent results from DRO Pro's. I installed a 3 axis unit on my Clausing 8520 & am enjoying using it. I used the glass scales, not the magnetic system. They are a pleasure to work with & can offer sound advice if you need it choosing your components.

Good luck,
Rod


----------



## ML_Woy (Feb 28, 2013)

DRO has a good product and the price is right. Their units are made in India for them. I went to their place of business before I purchased and they impressed me. Installation was easy.


----------



## toolman49 (Feb 28, 2013)

G'Day Will
Purchased an Easson ES 8 for my 12 x 36 from Singapore 2 1/2 years ago, delivery in about a week, installation was straight forward even though I had never done one before, it has behaved perfectly since day one.
I went for the Easson as I preferred the more conservative cosmetics, to my eye some of the other Chinese displays are a bit over the top and confusing (but then I'm easily confused).
Regards,
Martin


----------



## fastback (Feb 28, 2013)

I have the DRO PROS 2 axis, glass units.  It is made by Easson so far very happy its a pleasure to use.  Oh, I installed the DRO this past summer.


----------



## joconnor (Mar 15, 2013)

I have 2 Chinese Sinpo unit and a Fagor. They all work great but the Sinpos are much less money.


----------



## Splat (Mar 16, 2013)

Bartonius said:


> I Just Recently Bought and Installed a set up (Actually the same One from the Adam Savage Video) that I picked up from TPAC Tools, Located Stateside in Chicago.
> http://www.tpactools.com/2-Axis-DRO-MILL-PACKAGE-LINEAR-GLASS-SCALES-NEW-DIGITAL-READOUT-_p_21.html



Thanks for the info. I like their price on the lathe package.


----------



## Dog (Mar 16, 2013)

DRO pros Easson 3 axis on my old bridgeport. 3 years no problems at all.


----------



## Hamstn (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought a 3 axis kit from the DRO Store a couple months ago. What I liked was it included most all the mounting hardware I needed. Only the way I mounted the Knee required I use some material of my own. I choose to use my own fractional bolts as I did not have the metric taps. So far it has worked great, lets hope three years from now I have the same report. It arrived in less then a week after I got the tracking number. Received a letter from customs a week or two later and there was no charges.


----------



## tripletap3 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hamstn said:


> I bought a 3 axis kit from the DRO Store a couple months ago. What I liked was it included most all the mounting hardware I needed. Only the way I mounted the Knee required I use some material of my own. I choose to use my own fractional bolts as I did not have the metric taps. So far it has worked great, lets hope three years from now I have the same report. It arrived in less then a week after I got the tracking number. Received a letter from customs a week or two later and there was no charges.



What kit did you get from them?


----------



## CMAGIC0 (Apr 3, 2013)

I bought the 2 axis kit from DRO Pros.  They shipped it quickly, and arrived in tact. The installation was a breeze, and the unit is seems to be of quality. I purchased the glass tube model. I had a good experience all the way around with this company. Metric taps are in order as well as a good set of drill bits.


----------

